

What developers wish every marketer knew - cllaudiu
https://blog.innertrends.com/5-things-developers-wish-every-marketer-knew/373

======
BerislavLopac
"Learn a few techie jokes and use them from time to time. They’ll make you
look like a part of the team."

Er, no. They won't.

~~~
cllaudiu
Jokes helped me a lot to get along with developers. Well, getting their jokes
helped a lot also. But yes, in the end it's just an ice breaker. Thanks for
the comment.

------
EugeneOZ
0\. Less water in articles

